# Milk Style Cartons for Bath Salt Packaging



## janesoap (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone tried putting there bath salts and such in milk style cartons? I saw someone at a craft show that was using them and they looked so cute. Can anyone tell me where to get them? I would appreciate it. Thanks.  Jane.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2007)

You can get the paper type cartons here: http://www.creativemode.com/milkcartonmailers.htm

or the plastic ones here: http://www.soapies-supplies.com/shop/

I have used them both. They are very novel & people are drawn to them.


----------



## janesoap (Jun 17, 2007)

*Ebay has the paper type cartons too*

someone on another forum gave me a link to someone that has an ebay store that sells them. they are priced better and they have great quantity discounts. thanks for the info though.  Jane :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 18, 2007)

Care to share that link?


----------



## janesoap (Jun 19, 2007)

*Links for Milk Cartons*

Hi, The ebay link for the paper type cartons is
http://stores.ebay.com/Natures-Adornments 
or just do a search for "milk cartons"

I also found them on Overstock.com. It looks like its the same seller.
http://auctions.overstock.com/item/40337102 
or just look under "Crafts" then "Candle and soap making"

I hope I am doing this right, I have never added a link. 
Jane


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks, those are great prices!


----------



## Judilynn (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!  See my first time here and already am learning things.  Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## janesoap (Jun 25, 2007)

*Soap Gift Boxes*

 ooh... I am getting some of these to sell as gift boxes for my soap too. I do a little stamping and decoupage. cute...cute...cute.  Jane


----------

